

Show HN: An Arabic Alphabet iPhone/iPad app - abdophoto
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hodhods-arabic-alphabet/id613667317?mt=8

======
amr
Thank you for creating this. I have been thinking of making one for years
because all the Arabic alphabet apps in the app store are really bad/low
quality. Now I have no reason to do that :) I let my 4 year old take play with
it and here is some feedback from her and from me observing her use it:

* The buttons on the start screen are too close. My daughter kept touching the wrong button and ending up in the browser in your cafe press store * The cafe press store. I hope you are planning on integrating it in your app. It really disrupts the experience when you leave the app and open the browser * When you start reviewing the alphabet, my daughter had a hard time with the arrows. Her instinct was to swipe, which didn't work * The menu in the top right hand corner is also easy to touch by mistake and end up interrupting the experience

Hope this feedback is helpful to you and congratulation on an excellent app!

